
Show HN: Year 2773 - Findeton
https://aburbecondita.com/
======
archivist1
The psychological effect of being a member of a formerly great civilization
that has decayed in significance is not trivial. I wonder how societies deal
with this "cultural status anxiety" through art.

Italians these days seem to emphasize how they are experts at "enjoying life".
I wonder if this was always the case, or if this is in some sense a
compensation for lost glory.

~~~
easytiger
Portugal is interesting too. Lisbon, formerly a great port now a tourist jam
packed nightmare.

I wonder if "new industrial" cities in asia will have the same artefacting 200
years

------
trumbitta2
OP, are you sure you were born in year 1986 Before Christ?

[https://roblesnotes.com/about/](https://roblesnotes.com/about/)

~~~
Findeton
Thanks, I'll fix it :)

------
lihaciudaniel
Really makes you think. That's when civilization started, that's when humanity
reached the peak of human glory from there on we only live in the shadow of
what once there was.

------
LocutusOfBlorg
Tiny little bug: the Christian date system doesn't use a year zero. The year
before A.D. 1 was 1 B.C.

~~~
diminish
I think the invention of zero is a bit later.

